# So is the season no longer a success?



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I would say it is, ignoring the choke.

I mean going into this season I thought the Butler/Atkins for Kwame trade ruined our chances of the playoffs. I'll admit, Kwame stepped up when Mihm went down and got us in the playoffs, but overall I still hate watching the kid play. It's one thing to be limited in your skills, its another to not even be able to catch the ball or make lay-up.

But I don't want any major trades, not even to Kwame. The team was better than I expected this year, and honestly, who in the preseason thought we would make it to the semi-finals?


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

yea despite choking the lakers did well


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Season is still a success. The team overachieved. Kobe was awesome. I'll say it again though. WE NEED BETTER PLAYERS. It's not more complicated than that. We do NOT have enough good NBA players.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I think going 45-37 and taking the Suns to 7 games is more than people would have expected in the beginning of the year.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm excited for next year. Watching these guys grow, despite the growing pains, has been a great experience. Even though it didn't end on a high note, we still have a lot to look forward to in the future. Fortunately the Clippers are my 2nd favorite team (though I don't follow them nearly as much as I do the Lakers) so I'll love rooting for the Clippers the rest of the way.

However, I absolutely hate this time of year since I only follow the NBA and no other sports. It's going to be a loooooooong off-season.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, i liked what the kids did this year, i dont think its success, a successful season ends in a championship

BUT....you gotta start somewhere, and even with the failure in the post season, they're making the steps forward. 

But I hate to see it end like this. But unfortuneately with how people are with this team, the pooh-poohing will begin....

So who gonna get burned at the stake first?:uhoh: 


And now here is the part of the post where i give props to the suns, they're still the ugliest team in the NBA, by far, but they can ball.

GO CLIP-er uh....no....

GOOOOOOOOOOO LLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKEEEEESSSSSSSSSSHOOOOOOWWW!!!!

_"Somtimes to succeed, one must fail"_


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I could swear at least half of you were predicting that you would win the Pacific after Amare went down.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Amareca said:


> I could swear at least half of you were predicting that you would win the Pacific after Amare went down.


I really doubt that, I invite you to look for the posts.

I didn't see Phoenix winning it though, I'll admit that. I had Sacramento.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Amareca said:


> I could swear at least half of you were predicting that you would win the Pacific after Amare went down.


???????

Half? From what i remember more than half this forum had us just making the playoffs, and thats about it, hell i thought we would be .500....tops....

But your beheavior over the past few days leads me to think your pulling this one out your ***, nothing wrong with that...im just saying


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Amareca said:


> I could swear at least half of you were predicting that you would win the Pacific after Amare went down.


http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=209836

In that poll more people in this very forum picked the Lakers to miss the playoffs.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Amareca said:


> I could swear at least half of you were predicting that you would win the Pacific after Amare went down.


LOL. Gotta love the guy that comes in and makes up blatant lies. You amuse me.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Amareca said:


> I could swear at least half of you were predicting that you would win the Pacific after Amare went down.


Don't worry, the Clips are going to crush the Suns 4-2. You can book this quote.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Amareca said:


> I could swear at least half of you were predicting that you would win the Pacific after Amare went down.


I could swear at least half of your brain had a concussion when you came up with this


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Very very much a success.. this is the second step in the rebuilding process.. this team will be back.. I was happy with the team despite how stupid they were at times.. I applaud them.. Make a few tweaks here and there, this team could be that more dangerous..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Lakers' To Do List

2007 - make it to the 2nd round
2008 - make it to the western conference final
2009 - make it to the finals
2010- win it all?

:rofl:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

mang said:


> I'm excited for next year. Watching these guys grow, despite the growing pains, has been a great experience. Even though it didn't end on a high note, we still have a lot to look forward to in the future. Fortunately the Clippers are my 2nd favorite team (though I don't follow them nearly as much as I do the Lakers) so I'll love rooting for the Clippers the rest of the way.
> 
> However, I absolutely hate this time of year since I only follow the NBA and no other sports. It's going to be a loooooooong off-season.


Gonna be a long offseason for me too. :biggrin: 

Packers aren't going anywhere next season for me in Football, and in baseball, my Cubs have one of the best players in baseball injured.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah, I'm excited about next year too. People easily forget that this is Phil's first year with this new team. Time can only heal the wounds of the triangle flaws. 

O yeah, also want to mention Andrew Bynum WILL MAKE AN IMPACT next year FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *****ES


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bye #8, Hello #24. :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

We made some noise. When everyone said we cant , We did. Good season. One step further!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You guys think Phil's going to actually and try to develope Bynum? Andrew should be playing a hell of alot more minutes then Kwame "Butterfingers" Brown. 
Bynum is already the better player and he barley plays.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dr.Seuss said:


> You guys think Phil's going to actually and try to develope Bynum? Andrew should be playing a hell of alot more minutes then Kwame "Butterfingers" Brown.
> Bynum is already the better player and he barley plays.


 thats a hell of a strech...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Honestly I felt real uneasy going into a game 7 without a Ron Harper, Rick Fox, Brian Shaw, Robert Horry.... freaking SHAQ!!! Those other Laker teams that squandered away series leads, you always had the feeling that they could just step up when they needed to. 

But as of now we are the most popular team in the league. People either love us or love to hate us again. We should get the max national TV games next year.

The pressure is on Odom, we will never be a contender until he becomes a all-star. 

God damn you Tim Thomas.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

some stats to look at and :rofl:

Brown finished 2-for-10 shooting. ... The Lakers' Smush Parker was 7-for-37 shooting the last three games. Odom 5-14 shooting.. Jim Jackson DNP Coach's Decision..


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

I think the season is a huge success. Don't change the lineup, keep everybody and they would mature. I assume next year regular season: 48-34. Advance to second round in playoff.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Huge Huge success.

Who would have expected the Lakers would have made the playoffs with this kind of lineup?
And then who would have thought the Lakers would give it all they got against the Phoenix and force a game 7? Many people were expecting a sweep favoring the Phoenix Suns.

Yea, it is frustrating that the Lakers is done for the season, but give it some props.

The Lakers were pretty crappy at the first half of the season, and really stepped up the last 15 games or so. If they keep this up next year, Lakers are gonna be deadly.

Not to mention, this is Phil Jackson's first year with these new guys.

Next year, with Kobe, Odom, Kwame Brown (still improving), and not to mention Phil Jackson, the Lakers are in for a run...

GOGO LAKERS!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Next year wont be better than this if we dont get the right peices. We need a good PG who can play defense and Defensive minded Veterans.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

arrr, losing always suckssssssssss! BUt i just hate it when everyone talking about the hallway serie.. We`ll be back next year, for sure!!


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

hallway series?

I always thought "Rumble in the Concrete Jungle" was kinda cool.....


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Pity the season is over for us, but still, it has to be counted as a success.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> You guys think Phil's going to actually and try to develope Bynum? Andrew should be playing a hell of alot more minutes then Kwame "Butterfingers" Brown.
> Bynum is already the better player and he barley plays.


Umm... not really.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

The season is somewhat of a success, but they way it ended just left be with a bitter taste in my mouth. If we had gotten to the second round to play the Clips, I would've given it a B+. But choking a 3-1 lead away, I gotta give this team a C grade. I expected them to make the playoffs, I also expected them to lose in the first round. So they pretty much met the AVERAGE expectations I set for them.

All I keep on thinking about is getting that 1 damn rebound after that Steve Nash missed 3 in game 6. DAMN!


----------



## HonorAndStrength (May 7, 2006)

just remember Kobe is the reason Shaq is off making more title runs on another team and not on the Los Angeles Lakers anymore... while Kobe's Lakers miss the playoffs and then lose in the 1st round.

I swear, if I was a Laker fan, I would be yelling to get rid of Kobe and bring back Shaq or get Kevin Garnett or something.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

It was a massive success that Phil and Kobe managed to get you as far as they did...

Smush parker??

Luke Walton??

Kwame??

Not exactly prime time players....

I will say I am suprised Kwame didnt break out this year....

You guys should be pumped..If Bynum develops,a front line of Bynum,Kwame and Odom to go along with Kobe will be a force to be reckoned with...

You guys suprised me


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I really doubt that, I invite you to look for the posts.
> 
> I didn't see Phoenix winning it though, I'll admit that. I had Sacramento.


Most of us predicted the Lakers would win between 40-45 games and, hopefully, a playoff berth.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HonorAndStrength said:


> just remember Kobe is the reason Shaq is off making more title runs on another team and not on the Los Angeles Lakers anymore... while Kobe's Lakers miss the playoffs and then lose in the 1st round.
> 
> I swear, if I was a Laker fan, I would be yelling to get rid of Kobe and bring back Shaq or get Kevin Garnett or something.


Oh god!

:rofl:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

The Lakers need these types of heartbreaking losses. Do you remember getting swept by Utah and San Antonio prior to our 2000-2003 championship years? I'm telling you we'll be back in the Finals 2-3 seasons from now, and I'm so damn excited about this team.

We definitely need to find a legit PG and a big body that can bang inside out this off-season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It was so fun (and often outraging) to watch this team this season. We, and yes I mean we, did have our high and low moments. I trust that we will bring in a few players and make the second round of the playoffs next year. As many of you mentioned, this was a rebuilding year. I can't wait until next season.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I remember in the beginning of the season everyone said if Phil could get this team to the playoffs then this season would be a success.

We've overacheived.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I wouldn't call it a huge success, but definitely a victory in terms of making small strides toward future greatness. Onus is on the Laker FO now to make the necessary acquisitions and FA pickups to turn the Lakers into a legit contender. Lakers will never go anywhere until they find a real PG and PF that have the prerequisite physical and mental ability to play elite defense for long stretches of a game.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I would call it a success compared to last season. Alot of people predicted us to not make the playoffs this season and we did, in addition to be the talked about team in the NBA. We we're one lousy rebound away from advancing to the next round. For a young Laker team, they've got some playoff experience under their belt and thats a good thing. I think Kwame matured toward the end of the season and the playoffs and will only get better as he continues. I think we're 1 or 2 positions away from becoming a championship team again. Hopefully, Andrew Bynum will be working on his game this summer, so he'll be coming back much improved. As with Kobe, you know he'll be working out hard this season. A loss like this just motivates a person to come back more eager and hungry. I had to put this into perspective, it was a win / win situation, if Kobe advances to the second round, so be it, it was in the stars and it was meant to be, if not, Kobe gets to spend more time with his newborn baby girl who he probably hav'nt seen much since the start of the playoffs. I hope finds a new found strength with his little girl, because he's gonna need for next season...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

By the start of next season, this bitter taste will subside. We'll be pumped up for the things in store, but rest assured, things will remain ugly when we play the Suns.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

HonorAndStrength said:


> just remember Kobe is the reason Shaq is off making more title runs on another team and not on the Los Angeles Lakers anymore... while Kobe's Lakers miss the playoffs and then lose in the 1st round.
> 
> I swear, if I was a Laker fan, I would be yelling to get rid of Kobe and bring back Shaq or get Kevin Garnett or something.


You're not a Laker fan though, you're a Laker stealth troll pretending to be an unbiased 3rd party. Most likely a formerly banned member.


----------

